# Sheffield Ski Village (With Sledging!), May 2014



## Landie_Man (May 19, 2014)

Me and Ben began our usual roadtrip with a fairly early start which meant arriving at our first port of call; Sheffield, with good time to spare. The sun was shining and we headed straight for the disued Ski Village with my "Skiesta" in tow....


The Ski village was believed to be one of Europes largest and played part in the training of Olympic Skiers. As well as the various training slopes, recreational slopes and varying Dendix and Snowflex surfaces there was a Quad Bike Track, a Laser Tag Centre, Downhill biking track and a state of the art Bowling Alley which was built in 2009.

A series of suspected arson attacks in Spring 2012 closed the slope and nothing remains of the main lodge building and bowling alley. The slope is decaying fast and has become a dumping site. 


#1






#2





The "Skiesta" a Ford Fiesta bonnet modified for Sledging

#3





#4





#5

*VIDEO*
*Be sure to watch in HD 

https://flic.kr/p/nyCiXM*



More from the road trip to come


----------



## oldscrote (May 19, 2014)

Bloody mad the pair of you.........


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2014)

Cool sledge & the video is great.


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2014)

Lol, Fast and Furious - Sheffield Drift! 
Nice to see the slope back in use


----------



## Landie_Man (May 19, 2014)

oldscrote said:


> Bloody mad the pair of you.........



Perfectly safe except for a roll over.


----------



## Big C (May 19, 2014)

Love the sledgein', but who's ass popped out near the end?


----------



## possessed (May 19, 2014)

That's fucking awesome guys  not every day you get to go sledging on an explore, let alone in this weather!


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2014)

"Brilliant"


----------



## Landie_Man (May 19, 2014)

Big C said:


> Love the sledgein', but who's ass popped out near the end?



Mine haha was hoping no one would notice that. I flew off it lol it hit a rut


----------



## neill (May 20, 2014)

This report has given me some ideas for Gloucester Ski Slope!


----------



## Landie_Man (May 20, 2014)

neill said:


> This report has given me some ideas for Gloucester Ski Slope!



Is it disused? Ill bring it up and we could do some vids?


----------



## Onmyown (May 20, 2014)

That's so funny, there's one close by at Pontypool, I wonder if it's still open or long gone!


----------



## Landie_Man (May 20, 2014)

Take a look it's good fun if your careful!


----------



## Mr Sam (May 21, 2014)

i raise you with a 600 supersport albeit i didn't take it on the slop…


CBR 600 by Sam Tait, on Flickr


----------



## Landie_Man (May 21, 2014)

I will be taking it back here at some point


----------



## Ninja Kitten (May 21, 2014)

haha!! thats wicked i want a go!!! i knew the ole ski slope had some thing left in her! class report guys


----------

